# Storage fail



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

I got suckered in to the '30 sheet cost break' before realizing I can only store about 15 under my machine haha. Gotta get creative because they're calling for rain.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2016)

Hopefully the creative storage solution works out better than the basketball goal...

What's going on across the street? Looks like they're having a party(based on the creative parking)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Hopefully the creative storage solution works out better than the basketball goal...
> 
> What's going on across the street? Looks like they're having a party(based on the creative parking)



Basketball goal was free from my neighbor when he moved... it's seen better days. Across the street, I'm all but certain they deal drugs. all but 2 of those cars haven't moved in months. They just park like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2016)

You should see if they want a sign for their 'home business'...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You should see if they want a sign for their 'home business'...


ehh... we got in to a verbal dispute a couple weeks ago. They don't like me very much right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2016)

Up here we have a law that you can't park against the traffic....
Look into that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Up here we have a law that you can't park against the traffic....
> Look into that....



"Down there" it don't matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, I may have dodged a bullet. I added some extra leg supports across the 2x6's spanning the CNC base and it looks like I'm going to be able to fit all 30 sheets under it with about 4" to spare. I calculated the weight, about 2000 lbs... gonna be one heck of a solid base for a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 5, 2016)

You put em on kickers right? Sure ya did just making sure or those bad boys will swell like who done it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You put em on kickers right? Sure ya did just making sure or those bad boys will swell like who done it.


kickers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 5, 2016)

Boards under them to keep off concrete. Call em kickers cause ya kick em under.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Boards under them to keep off concrete. Call em kickers cause ya kick em under.


Oh gotcha. This is where I'm storing them. I've got about 18 sheets on so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 6, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Oh gotcha. This is where I'm storing them. I've got about 18 sheets on so far.
> 
> View attachment 108234



So how long until you need a BIG cnc? Lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 6, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> So how long until you need a BIG cnc? Lol


I'm looking at a 5x10 right now lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 6, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm looking at a 5x10 right now lol



That'll do those big chairs!!! Definete reason to get it. Haha. 

You tried those yet?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 6, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> That'll do those big chairs!!! Definete reason to get it. Haha.
> 
> You tried those yet?


No, I haven't had a chance... been too busy making orders to try anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

